# Ansia Calabria. Ottimismo Kjaer. Origi ok. Col Chelsea si cambia.



## admin (3 Ottobre 2022)

La GDS in edicola conferma le news di ieri su Calabria e aggiunge: c'è ansia per le conidizioni del capitano: si va da uno stiramento a una lesione più grave come ad esempio uno strappo. Per questo al Milan incrociano le dita, anche se una cosa è sicura: non si tratterà di uno stop da un paio di settimane, c’è il forte rischio che Calabria possa rimanere fermo fino all’inizio del 2023. Fascia a pezzi Un momento della stagione che con ogni probabilità

Alexis Saelemaekers: per lui la diagnosi c’è già e parla di un trauma distorsivo del ginocchio sinistro, con l’«aggravante» di una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. Niente intervento: Saelemaekers seguirà una terapia conservativa, fatta sostanzialmente di una prima fase di riposo, lunga almeno due settimane. Ecco perché i tempi di recupero complessivo possono arrivare fino alle sei o otto settimane, ovvero un paio di mesi.Con il Mondiale a metà novembre e la ripresa della stagione fissata a gennaio, i conti si fanno presto: il Milan dovrà fare a meno di Saelemaekers da qui alla fine del 2022. E Pioli dovrà ingegnarsi per riassemblare una catena destra che nel giro di un weekend ha perso tutti i pezzi: oltre a Calabria e Saelemaekers,

in infermeria c’è anche Junior Messias, fermatosi alla vigilia della trasferta di Empoli per un risentimento muscolare.Il brasiliano sarà valutato nelle prossime ore, anche se a due giorni dalla sfida di Stamford Bridge servirebbe un mezzo miracolo per rivederlo in campo già contro il Chelsea in Champions.

Krunic, impiegato da Pioli a destra al Castellani,diventa inevitabilmente l’unica opzione possibile per completare il trio di trequartisti alle spalle di Giroud. Più indietro, al posto di Calabria, toccherà a Dest: Kalulu non può spostarsi dal centro della difesa alla fascia, non in questo momento.

Il terzo ad alzare bandiera bianca sabato è stato Simon Kjaer, anche lui alle prese con un problema al flessore.I controlli di oggi faranno luce anche sulle condizioni del danese: in casa rossonera si aspetta con cauto ottimismo, anche se è oggettivamente molto difficile ipotizzarne il rientro già per mercoledì a Londra. In poche parole, la batteria dei centrali a disposizione di Pioli per il faccia a faccia con i Blues si ridurrà ai soli Tomori, Kalulu e Gabbia: Thiaw, ancora inattesa di giocare i primi minuti da milanista, è fuori dalla lista Uefa per la Champions e non può essere utilizzato. Ecco perché la speranza, per il tecnico rossonero, è di recuperare Kjaer per il match di sabato prossimo a San Siro con la Juventus, quando la difesa potrebbe riabbracciare Theo Hernandez. Il francese procede nel programma di recupero dallo stiramento all’adduttore destro e ha messo nel mirino la prossima giornata di campionato: ieri a Milanello ha svolto un lavoro personalizzato.

Origi, ci siamo quasi È l’autunno nero del Diavolo, che da settembre a oggi ha sette giocatori, tutti per guai muscolari: ai già citati Calabria, Saelemaekers, Messias, Kjaer e Hernandez vanno aggiunti anche Maignan e Origi. Il portiere francese, ko per una lesione al gemello mediale del polpaccio sinistro rimediata in nazionale, è fermo da dieci giorni e ne avrà ancora per circa tre settimane. L’ex Liverpool ha quasi smaltito il problema alla coscia sinistra e ieri è tornato ad allenarsi in gruppo, anche se solo parzialmente: se tutto filerà liscio, Pioli potrà convocarlo per la sfida al Chelsea. Un raggio di sole in mezzo a una valanga di nuvoloni

*Tuttosport: *a Londra in 17, portieri compresi, e sperando in Origi. È la situazione del Milan all’antivigilia della trasferta con il Chelsea, primo snodo importante di Champions League: i rossoneri guidano il gruppo con 6 punti in due partite, i Blues sono ultimi con 1. Si capisce come un risultato positivo per il Milan possa scrivere già una parola importante dopo tre giornate. Il problema è la conta cui deve sottoporsi Stefano Pioli, tra infortuni e lista Uefa. Prima di Empoli il tecnico rossonero si era ritrovato senza i lungodegenti Zlatan Ibrahimovic e Alessandro Florenzi, nomi cui si erano aggiunti - nella pausa per le Nazionali - Mike Maignan e Theo Hernandez. Sabato mattina, poi, il forfait di Messias poco prima della partenza per la Toscana. E, durante il match, la botta finale: nel primo tempo, nel giro di 6 minuti, i cambi obbligati per Alexis Saelemaekers e Davide Calabria, quindi quello per Simon Kjaer. Il belga si è sottoposto ieri mattina agli esami del caso: lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale, questo il responso per la distorsione del ginocchio sinistro. Oggi toccherà ai due difensori, ma nello staff rossonero non si fanno grandi illusioni. Restano la forza del gruppo (le prove di Ballo-Touré e Rebic), il grande carattere e l’Origi di cui sopra: ieri il belga si è allenato con il gruppo. Ma la coperta resta corta


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Noi non molliamo.
Più che altro ormai mi aspetto infortuni dell'ultimo minuto mercoledì mattina e sabato mattina.


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2022)

*Tuttosport: a Londra in 17, portieri compresi, e sperando in Origi. È la situazione del Milan all’antivigilia della trasferta con il Chelsea, primo snodo importante di Champions League: i rossoneri guidano il gruppo con 6 punti in due partite, i Blues sono ultimi con 1. Si capisce come un risultato positivo per il Milan possa scrivere già una parola importante dopo tre giornate. Il problema è la conta cui deve sottoporsi Stefano Pioli, tra infortuni e lista Uefa. Prima di Empoli il tecnico rossonero si era ritrovato senza i lungodegenti Zlatan Ibrahimovic e Alessandro Florenzi, nomi cui si erano aggiunti - nella pausa per le Nazionali - Mike Maignan e Theo Hernandez. Sabato mattina, poi, il forfait di Messias poco prima della partenza per la Toscana. E, durante il match, la botta finale: nel primo tempo, nel giro di 6 minuti, i cambi obbligati per Alexis Saelemaekers e Davide Calabria, quindi quello per Simon Kjaer. Il belga si è sottoposto ieri mattina agli esami del caso: lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale, questo il responso per la distorsione del ginocchio sinistro. Oggi toccherà ai due difensori, ma nello staff rossonero non si fanno grandi illusioni. Restano la forza del gruppo (le prove di Ballo-Touré e Rebic), il grande carattere e l’Origi di cui sopra: ieri il belga si è allenato con il gruppo. Ma la coperta resta corta*


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news di ieri su Calabria e aggiunge: c'è ansia per le conidizioni del capitano: si va da uno stiramento a una lesione più grave come ad esempio uno strappo. Per questo al Milan incrociano le dita, anche se una cosa è sicura: non si tratterà di uno stop da un paio di settimane, c’è il forte rischio che Calabria possa rimanere fermo fino all’inizio del 2023. Fascia a pezzi Un momento della stagione che con ogni probabilità
> 
> Alexis Saelemaekers: per lui la diagnosi c’è già e parla di un trauma distorsivo del ginocchio sinistro, con l’«aggravante» di una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. Niente intervento: Saelemaekers seguirà una terapia conservativa, fatta sostanzialmente di una prima fase di riposo, lunga almeno due settimane. Ecco perché i tempi di recupero complessivo possono arrivare fino alle sei o otto settimane, ovvero un paio di mesi.Con il Mondiale a metà novembre e la ripresa della stagione fissata a gennaio, i conti si fanno presto: il Milan dovrà fare a meno di Saelemaekers da qui alla fine del 2022. E Pioli dovrà ingegnarsi per riassemblare una catena destra che nel giro di un weekend ha perso tutti i pezzi: oltre a Calabria e Saelemaekers,
> 
> ...


Ormai non mi inca nemmeno più.

Noi statisticamente veniamo massacrati ma dubito le altre avranno sempre tutti gli effettivi : sarà una strage e vincerà il gruppo più forte da qua al mondiale.
Ora si vedrà chi ha le seconde linee migliori, nel frattempo il gol sull'asse tata-krunic-ballo è un biglietto da visita mica banale e una supposta lassativa per allegri.

Bisogna rispolverare gabbia e lanciare i nuovi, senza indugio. Credo due per ruolo li abbiamo ancora lavorando anche di fantasia.
La nostra chiave deve esser sempre il gioco e l'attacco.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news di ieri su Calabria e aggiunge: c'è ansia per le conidizioni del capitano: si va da uno stiramento a una lesione più grave come ad esempio uno strappo. Per questo al Milan incrociano le dita, anche se una cosa è sicura: non si tratterà di uno stop da un paio di settimane, c’è il forte rischio che Calabria possa rimanere fermo fino all’inizio del 2023. Fascia a pezzi Un momento della stagione che con ogni probabilità
> 
> Alexis Saelemaekers: per lui la diagnosi c’è già e parla di un trauma distorsivo del ginocchio sinistro, con l’«aggravante» di una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. Niente intervento: Saelemaekers seguirà una terapia conservativa, fatta sostanzialmente di una prima fase di riposo, lunga almeno due settimane. Ecco perché i tempi di recupero complessivo possono arrivare fino alle sei o otto settimane, ovvero un paio di mesi.Con il Mondiale a metà novembre e la ripresa della stagione fissata a gennaio, i conti si fanno presto: il Milan dovrà fare a meno di Saelemaekers da qui alla fine del 2022. E Pioli dovrà ingegnarsi per riassemblare una catena destra che nel giro di un weekend ha perso tutti i pezzi: oltre a Calabria e Saelemaekers,
> 
> ...


In mezzo a questa ecatombe, rientra Rebic e segna subito.
Cosi come il disprezzatissimo rifiuto umano Billi Ballo.

Noi siamo il Milan degli Inspiegabili, non dimentichiamolo.

Comunque è chiaro che alla lunga pagheremo il prezzo di tutte queste assenze, è inevitabile.


----------



## Tobi (3 Ottobre 2022)

Prendiamola con filosofia e diciamo che con il rientro di Theo l'unico titolare indisponibile sarà Calabria.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In mezzo a questa ecatombe, rientra Rebic e segna subito.
> Cosi come il disprezzatissimo rifiuto umano Billi Ballo.
> 
> Noi siamo il Milan degli Inspiegabili, non dimentichiamolo.
> ...


tata
kalulu-dest
gabbia-thiaw-tomori
ballo
benna-tomori-krunic-pobega-vranckx
adli-messias
diaz-cdk
leao-rebic
origi-giroud

A 11 ancora ci arriviamo.
E occhio a coltellino svizzero krunic.
Chi lo avrebbe detto mai?
Ma lavoro e serietà pagano sempre, grazie a dio.


----------



## Freddiedevil (3 Ottobre 2022)

Ho gli spettri di due anni fa. Ma non molliamo.

P.s. la colpa di tutto ciò è la macumba di quel farabutto di acciughina.


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news di ieri su Calabria e aggiunge: c'è ansia per le conidizioni del capitano: si va da uno stiramento a una lesione più grave come ad esempio uno strappo. Per questo al Milan incrociano le dita, anche se una cosa è sicura: non si tratterà di uno stop da un paio di settimane, c’è il forte rischio che Calabria possa rimanere fermo fino all’inizio del 2023. Fascia a pezzi Un momento della stagione che con ogni probabilità
> 
> Alexis Saelemaekers: per lui la diagnosi c’è già e parla di un trauma distorsivo del ginocchio sinistro, con l’«aggravante» di una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. Niente intervento: Saelemaekers seguirà una terapia conservativa, fatta sostanzialmente di una prima fase di riposo, lunga almeno due settimane. Ecco perché i tempi di recupero complessivo possono arrivare fino alle sei o otto settimane, ovvero un paio di mesi.Con il Mondiale a metà novembre e la ripresa della stagione fissata a gennaio, i conti si fanno presto: il Milan dovrà fare a meno di Saelemaekers da qui alla fine del 2022. E Pioli dovrà ingegnarsi per riassemblare una catena destra che nel giro di un weekend ha perso tutti i pezzi: oltre a Calabria e Saelemaekers,
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news di ieri su Calabria e aggiunge: c'è ansia per le conidizioni del capitano: si va da uno stiramento a una lesione più grave come ad esempio uno strappo. Per questo al Milan incrociano le dita, anche se una cosa è sicura: non si tratterà di uno stop da un paio di settimane, c’è il forte rischio che Calabria possa rimanere fermo fino all’inizio del 2023. Fascia a pezzi Un momento della stagione che con ogni probabilità
> 
> Alexis Saelemaekers: per lui la diagnosi c’è già e parla di un trauma distorsivo del ginocchio sinistro, con l’«aggravante» di una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. Niente intervento: Saelemaekers seguirà una terapia conservativa, fatta sostanzialmente di una prima fase di riposo, lunga almeno due settimane. Ecco perché i tempi di recupero complessivo possono arrivare fino alle sei o otto settimane, ovvero un paio di mesi.Con il Mondiale a metà novembre e la ripresa della stagione fissata a gennaio, i conti si fanno presto: il Milan dovrà fare a meno di Saelemaekers da qui alla fine del 2022. E Pioli dovrà ingegnarsi per riassemblare una catena destra che nel giro di un weekend ha perso tutti i pezzi: oltre a Calabria e Saelemaekers,
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Rudi84 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ho gli spettri di due anni fa. Ma non molliamo.
> 
> P.s. la colpa di tutto ciò è la macumba di quel farabutto di acciughina.


La signora lubamba è una dilettante in confronto a quel verme


----------



## Route66 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ho gli spettri di due anni fa. Ma non molliamo.
> 
> P.s. la colpa di tutto ciò è la* macumba di quel farabutto di acciughina*.


Mi sono perso qualcosa....cosa avrebbe detto teschio che ride?


----------



## EmmePi (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news di ieri su Calabria e aggiunge: c'è ansia per le conidizioni del capitano: si va da uno stiramento a una lesione più grave come ad esempio uno strappo. Per questo al Milan incrociano le dita, anche se una cosa è sicura: non si tratterà di uno stop da un paio di settimane, c’è il forte rischio che Calabria possa rimanere fermo fino all’inizio del 2023. Fascia a pezzi Un momento della stagione che con ogni probabilità
> 
> Alexis Saelemaekers: per lui la diagnosi c’è già e parla di un trauma distorsivo del ginocchio sinistro, con l’«aggravante» di una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. Niente intervento: Saelemaekers seguirà una terapia conservativa, fatta sostanzialmente di una prima fase di riposo, lunga almeno due settimane. Ecco perché i tempi di recupero complessivo possono arrivare fino alle sei o otto settimane, ovvero un paio di mesi.Con il Mondiale a metà novembre e la ripresa della stagione fissata a gennaio, i conti si fanno presto: il Milan dovrà fare a meno di Saelemaekers da qui alla fine del 2022. E Pioli dovrà ingegnarsi per riassemblare una catena destra che nel giro di un weekend ha perso tutti i pezzi: oltre a Calabria e Saelemaekers,
> 
> ...


La mamma di lukaku ci fa 'na sega ad acciughina....

Scherzi a parte, ancora c'è chi dice che è tutto normale nella preparazione dei giocatori del Milan?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Ottobre 2022)

Prutroppo abbiamo una enorme disparita nella qualita dei diversi ruoli.
Abbiamo 3,5 trequartisti che si possono alternare in qualchemodo (CDK, Diaz, Adli, Krunic) mentre in porta dietro a Maignan c'e la miseria e purtroppo questo si era visto benissimo gia nella stagione conclusa col scudetto. Francamente sono ancora incredulo che non abbiano preso un portiere italiano e con un minimo di qualita, mica era difficile trovarne uno piu bravo del cadavere romeno. 
In difesa in teoria siamo molto coperti ma abbiamo troppi giocatori inaffididabili a livello fisico (Kjaer, Florenzi) e con la nostra fortuna stanno fuori tutti insieme.

L'unica nota positiva puo essere che l'emergenza constringera Pioli a lanciare Adli. Un po come fu il caso con Kalulu e Tomori. Pioli li teneva in partita finche i nostri infortuni hanno forzato la sua mano. Speriamo in un altra sorpresa positiva.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Ottobre 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Mi sono perso qualcosa....cosa avrebbe detto teschio che ride?



Ma come non lo sai? Lo stiamo insultando da una settimana!  

In conferenza stampa aveva osato blaterare e giustificare i suoi scarsi risultati con questa frase: "_*Provate a togliere al Milan cinque titolari*”_
Porca boia, da allora abbiamo perso Maignan, Theo Hernandez, Kjaer, Calabria e Saelemeker 
Se non è una makumba questa......che sia maledetto!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Ottobre 2022)

si sapeva che la stagione era lunga e dolorosa lato infortuni, si sa anche che statisticamente noi ne abbiamo più degli altri (le ragioni non le so). La rosa è comunque lunga e ci sarà spazio per i nuovi che abbiamo visto poco e magari qualche soluzione tattica diversa.


----------



## Solo (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news di ieri su Calabria e aggiunge: c'è ansia per le conidizioni del capitano: si va da uno stiramento a una lesione più grave come ad esempio uno strappo. Per questo al Milan incrociano le dita, anche se una cosa è sicura: non si tratterà di uno stop da un paio di settimane, c’è il forte rischio che Calabria possa rimanere fermo fino all’inizio del 2023. Fascia a pezzi Un momento della stagione che con ogni probabilità
> 
> Alexis Saelemaekers: per lui la diagnosi c’è già e parla di un trauma distorsivo del ginocchio sinistro, con l’«aggravante» di una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. Niente intervento: Saelemaekers seguirà una terapia conservativa, fatta sostanzialmente di una prima fase di riposo, lunga almeno due settimane. Ecco perché i tempi di recupero complessivo possono arrivare fino alle sei o otto settimane, ovvero un paio di mesi.Con il Mondiale a metà novembre e la ripresa della stagione fissata a gennaio, i conti si fanno presto: il Milan dovrà fare a meno di Saelemaekers da qui alla fine del 2022. E Pioli dovrà ingegnarsi per riassemblare una catena destra che nel giro di un weekend ha perso tutti i pezzi: oltre a Calabria e Saelemaekers,
> 
> ...


Calabria torna nel 2023 sicuro, è uscito in barella, di che parliamo...


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Ottobre 2022)

Ragazzi, in italia con difesa solida, centrocampo di posizione e leao davanti possiamo battere tutti.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Ottobre 2022)

Da due anni che c'è una carneficina nello staff del Milan e siamo ancora a inizio ottobre


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, in italia con difesa solida, centrocampo di posizione e leao davanti possiamo battere tutti.



Sassuolo, Atalanta, Napoli 
In questa stagione non abbiamo ancora preso le misure e abbiamo un pò perso la nostra solidità difensiva.
Poi ora con tata al posto di Maignan...Buonanotte


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news di ieri su Calabria e aggiunge: c'è ansia per le conidizioni del capitano: si va da uno stiramento a una lesione più grave come ad esempio uno strappo. Per questo al Milan incrociano le dita, anche se una cosa è sicura: non si tratterà di uno stop da un paio di settimane, c’è il forte rischio che Calabria possa rimanere fermo fino all’inizio del 2023. Fascia a pezzi Un momento della stagione che con ogni probabilità
> 
> Alexis Saelemaekers: per lui la diagnosi c’è già e parla di un trauma distorsivo del ginocchio sinistro, con l’«aggravante» di una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. Niente intervento: Saelemaekers seguirà una terapia conservativa, fatta sostanzialmente di una prima fase di riposo, lunga almeno due settimane. Ecco perché i tempi di recupero complessivo possono arrivare fino alle sei o otto settimane, ovvero un paio di mesi.Con il Mondiale a metà novembre e la ripresa della stagione fissata a gennaio, i conti si fanno presto: il Milan dovrà fare a meno di Saelemaekers da qui alla fine del 2022. E Pioli dovrà ingegnarsi per riassemblare una catena destra che nel giro di un weekend ha perso tutti i pezzi: oltre a Calabria e Saelemaekers,
> 
> ...


.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sassuolo, Atalanta, Napoli
> In questa stagione non abbiamo ancora preso le misure e abbiamo un pò perso la nostra solidità difensiva.
> Poi ora con tata al posto di Maignan...Buonanotte


Il milan prova sempre a giocare ed è giusto sia cosi in questa fase.
Se attiviamo la modalità allegri le vinciamo tutte per 1-0.
Difesa solida, azzeramento dei rischi a palla a leao.

Però gli ingiocabili sono altri, sia chiaro.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news di ieri su Calabria e aggiunge: c'è ansia per le conidizioni del capitano: si va da uno stiramento a una lesione più grave come ad esempio uno strappo. Per questo al Milan incrociano le dita, anche se una cosa è sicura: non si tratterà di uno stop da un paio di settimane, c’è il forte rischio che Calabria possa rimanere fermo fino all’inizio del 2023. Fascia a pezzi Un momento della stagione che con ogni probabilità
> 
> Alexis Saelemaekers: per lui la diagnosi c’è già e parla di un trauma distorsivo del ginocchio sinistro, con l’«aggravante» di una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. Niente intervento: Saelemaekers seguirà una terapia conservativa, fatta sostanzialmente di una prima fase di riposo, lunga almeno due settimane. Ecco perché i tempi di recupero complessivo possono arrivare fino alle sei o otto settimane, ovvero un paio di mesi.Con il Mondiale a metà novembre e la ripresa della stagione fissata a gennaio, i conti si fanno presto: il Milan dovrà fare a meno di Saelemaekers da qui alla fine del 2022. E Pioli dovrà ingegnarsi per riassemblare una catena destra che nel giro di un weekend ha perso tutti i pezzi: oltre a Calabria e Saelemaekers,
> 
> ...


Un pareggio sarebbe oro e pertanto farei un minimo di turnover.
La difesa è obbligata, a centrocampo metterei Pobega per Bennacer e sulla trequarti brahim per cdk. Rebic per Giroud.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news di ieri su Calabria e aggiunge: c'è ansia per le conidizioni del capitano: si va da uno stiramento a una lesione più grave come ad esempio uno strappo. Per questo al Milan incrociano le dita, anche se una cosa è sicura: non si tratterà di uno stop da un paio di settimane, c’è il forte rischio che Calabria possa rimanere fermo fino all’inizio del 2023. Fascia a pezzi Un momento della stagione che con ogni probabilità
> 
> Alexis Saelemaekers: per lui la diagnosi c’è già e parla di un trauma distorsivo del ginocchio sinistro, con l’«aggravante» di una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. Niente intervento: Saelemaekers seguirà una terapia conservativa, fatta sostanzialmente di una prima fase di riposo, lunga almeno due settimane. Ecco perché i tempi di recupero complessivo possono arrivare fino alle sei o otto settimane, ovvero un paio di mesi.Con il Mondiale a metà novembre e la ripresa della stagione fissata a gennaio, i conti si fanno presto: il Milan dovrà fare a meno di Saelemaekers da qui alla fine del 2022. E Pioli dovrà ingegnarsi per riassemblare una catena destra che nel giro di un weekend ha perso tutti i pezzi: oltre a Calabria e Saelemaekers,
> 
> ...


3 stagioni fanno una prova.
Visto che credo nel rasoio di Occam e non penso che siamo andati a prendere giocatori solo fradici (lo stesso Origi non ha mai avuto i problemi che sta avendo con noi), mi tocca dare ragione a Ravezzani: il nostro stile di gioco porta risultati straordinari, fa rendere i giocatori al 200% e ci permette di competere con una rosa che non è all'altezza dei risultati straordinari che stiamo ottenendo da anni.
Ma il prezzo da pagare è che per performare a questi livelli e con questa intensità, è il fatto che i giocatori siano condannati a sfasciarsi malamente, tutti, nessuno escluso.
Io al momento non riesco a trovare un giocatore della nostra squadra (forse solo Tatarusanu e Mirante) che non si sia mai rotto fastidiosamente almeno una volta nelle ultime due stagioni. 
Qualcosa vorrà pur dire.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> tata
> kalulu-dest
> gabbia-thiaw-tomori
> ballo
> ...


Krunic l'ho sempre difeso a spada tratta lo sai... sono gregari indispensabili in una squadra e ce li hanno tutti, ovviamente a livelli diversi di qualità a seconda del livello della squadra (per dire il Liverpool ha Milner, il Real Vazquez, e cosi via). Per il nostro livello attuale è perfetto.

Per il resto, noi ci danno sempre per moribondi ma non moriamo mai.

In questo contesto di incertezza si aprono opportunità per chi solitamente giocherebbe meno. Non solo, sposta il peso delle responsabilità su alcuni dei piu giovani come Tonali e Leao che non a caso stanno diventando veri e propri top player partita dopo partita, leader e trascinatori. Non si possono nascondere, devono emergere, guidare il gruppo e lo stanno facendo.
A ruota seguiranno Kalulu, CDK, Pobega, Dest, perchè no pure Gabbia. Per ragioni diverse Origi Rebic e Brahim. Sono chiamati a crescere velocemente adesso. Ovviamente dipenderà da loro, come sempre.

Insomma, non bisogna spararsi nelle pp per le assenze, casomai ci sarebbe da preoccuparsi se chi subentra non lo facesse con l'atteggiamento e la mentalità giusti, cosa che mi pare non succeda almeno per ora.

PS: comunque Adli Thiaw e Vranckx non arruolabili in CL, dove siamo veramente contati.


----------



## Igniorante (3 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ormai non mi inca nemmeno più.
> 
> Noi statisticamente veniamo massacrati ma dubito le altre avranno sempre tutti gli effettivi : sarà una strage e vincerà il gruppo più forte da qua al mondiale.
> Ora si vedrà chi ha le seconde linee migliori, nel frattempo il gol sull'asse tata-krunic-ballo è un biglietto da visita mica banale e una supposta lassativa per allegri.
> ...



Pensa che ho anche sentito qualche espertone in tv dire che contro l'Empoli è stato un Milan meno brillante del solito.
Ma va?
A parte che dovevamo fargliene altri 3, ce le voglio vedere le altre se perdono 3 titolari durante la partita ed 1 nel prepartita (più quelli che già erano fuori, ovviamente).


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Krunic l'ho sempre difeso a spada tratta lo sai... sono gregari indispensabili in una squadra e ce li hanno tutti, ovviamente a livelli diversi di qualità a seconda del livello della squadra (per dire il Liverpool ha Milner, il Real Vazquez, e cosi via). Per il nostro livello attuale è perfetto.
> 
> Per il resto, noi ci danno sempre per moribondi ma non moriamo mai.
> 
> ...


Si romperanno anche gli altri e chi non si romperà viaggerà in prima.

Dzeko ad esempio gioca come uno da campionato amatori uisp, grazie al mazzo che non si rompe.
Farà tre scatti all'anno.


----------



## Route66 (3 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma come non lo sai? Lo stiamo insultando da una settimana!
> 
> In conferenza stampa aveva osato blaterare e giustificare i suoi scarsi risultati con questa frase: "_*Provate a togliere al Milan cinque titolari*”_
> Porca boia, da allora abbiamo perso Maignan, Theo Hernandez, Kjaer, Calabria e Saelemeker
> Se non è una makumba questa......che sia maledetto!


Maremma m.....a questa me l'ero persa!!
A mia(parziale) giustificazione il fatto che non ascolto e non seguo le conferenze stampa altrui ma solo quelle del nostro mister.
Ma poi teschio che ride dov'era la scorsa stagione quando viaggiavamo mediamente con 5/6 infortunati a partita?
Vabbè, prenderemo i giusti provvedimenti anche con lui....


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si romperanno anche gli altri e chi non si romperà viaggerà in prima.
> 
> Dzeko ad esempio gioca come uno da campionato amatori uisp, grazie al mazzo che non si rompe.
> Farà tre scatti all'anno.


Comunque un po' tutte hanno assenze pesanti. Si gioca spesso e a grandi ritmi, basta un infortunio muscolare e ne salti diverse di partite.

Noi abbiamo basato i nostri successi sul gioco e questo ci rende abbastanza immuni alle assenze anche se ovviamente alla lunga si sentono. Quest'anno abbiamo una rosa lunga con tanti ricambi, a me pare che siamo messi molto meglio dell'anno scorso.

Ancora i vari Thiaw Adli Vranckx Dest, per non parlare di Origi, non li abbiamo visti. Ma sono tutti ottimi giocatori soprattutto per la Serie A.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Ottobre 2022)

E' una stagione troppo caotica per via di questo Mondiale 2022. Non si può giocare ogni 3 giorni da qui al 13 novembre.

Poi il mondiale inizia il 20...


----------



## sunburn (3 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ormai non mi inca nemmeno più.
> 
> Noi statisticamente veniamo massacrati ma


Il problema è iniziare la stagione con 2 già rotti/da “riatletizzare” e dai 3 ai 5 elementi della rosa con una storia di predisposizione agli infortuni. A inizio stagione si sa già che questi si faranno male e non si dovrebbe puntare tutto sul fatto che tutti gli altri siano sempre sani come pesci perché gli infortuni capitano, soprattutto se quelli generalmente sani li devi spremere perché hai quei 5-6-7 elementi che sistematicamente si infortunano. E, statisticamente, più si gioca più aumenta il rischio infortuni per tutti.
Quindi non parlerei di sfortuna come ho sentito da alcuni, ma di scelta. Fra un mese/mese e mezzo valuteremo se e quanto questo scelta ci avrà danneggiati.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema è iniziare la stagione con 2 già rotti/da “riatletizzare” e dai 3 ai 5 elementi della rosa con una storia di predisposizione agli infortuni. A inizio stagione si sa già che questi si faranno male e non si dovrebbe puntare tutto sul fatto che tutti gli altri siano sempre sani come pesci perché gli infortuni capitano, soprattutto se quelli generalmente sani li devi spremere perché hai quei 5-6-7 elementi che sistematicamente si infortunano. E, statisticamente, più si gioca più aumenta il rischio infortuni per tutti.
> Quindi non parlerei di sfortuna come ho sentito da alcuni, ma di scelta. Fra un mese/mese e mezzo valuteremo se e quanto questo scelta ci avrà danneggiati.


Quello che conta è coinvolgere sempre tutti.
Se coinvolgi tutti , punti su tutti e lavori su tutti arriverà poi il momento in cui devi chiedere aiuto anche a chi gioca meno e non ti tradirà.

Il gol vittoria sull'asse tatu-krunic-ballo è da antologia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news di ieri su Calabria e aggiunge: c'è ansia per le conidizioni del capitano: si va da uno stiramento a una lesione più grave come ad esempio uno strappo. Per questo al Milan incrociano le dita, anche se una cosa è sicura: non si tratterà di uno stop da un paio di settimane, c’è il forte rischio che Calabria possa rimanere fermo fino all’inizio del 2023. Fascia a pezzi Un momento della stagione che con ogni probabilità
> 
> Alexis Saelemaekers: per lui la diagnosi c’è già e parla di un trauma distorsivo del ginocchio sinistro, con l’«aggravante» di una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. Niente intervento: Saelemaekers seguirà una terapia conservativa, fatta sostanzialmente di una prima fase di riposo, lunga almeno due settimane. Ecco perché i tempi di recupero complessivo possono arrivare fino alle sei o otto settimane, ovvero un paio di mesi.Con il Mondiale a metà novembre e la ripresa della stagione fissata a gennaio, i conti si fanno presto: il Milan dovrà fare a meno di Saelemaekers da qui alla fine del 2022. E Pioli dovrà ingegnarsi per riassemblare una catena destra che nel giro di un weekend ha perso tutti i pezzi: oltre a Calabria e Saelemaekers,
> 
> ...


Dite a Tuttosporc di posare il fiasco, la prima l'abbiamo pareggiata, abbiamo 4 punti, non 6


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news di ieri su Calabria e aggiunge: c'è ansia per le conidizioni del capitano: si va da uno stiramento a una lesione più grave come ad esempio uno strappo. Per questo al Milan incrociano le dita, anche se una cosa è sicura: non si tratterà di uno stop da un paio di settimane, c’è il forte rischio che Calabria possa rimanere fermo fino all’inizio del 2023. Fascia a pezzi Un momento della stagione che con ogni probabilità
> 
> Alexis Saelemaekers: per lui la diagnosi c’è già e parla di un trauma distorsivo del ginocchio sinistro, con l’«aggravante» di una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. Niente intervento: Saelemaekers seguirà una terapia conservativa, fatta sostanzialmente di una prima fase di riposo, lunga almeno due settimane. Ecco perché i tempi di recupero complessivo possono arrivare fino alle sei o otto settimane, ovvero un paio di mesi.Con il Mondiale a metà novembre e la ripresa della stagione fissata a gennaio, i conti si fanno presto: il Milan dovrà fare a meno di Saelemaekers da qui alla fine del 2022. E Pioli dovrà ingegnarsi per riassemblare una catena destra che nel giro di un weekend ha perso tutti i pezzi: oltre a Calabria e Saelemaekers,
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news di ieri su Calabria e aggiunge: c'è ansia per le conidizioni del capitano: si va da uno stiramento a una lesione più grave come ad esempio uno strappo. Per questo al Milan incrociano le dita, anche se una cosa è sicura: non si tratterà di uno stop da un paio di settimane, c’è il forte rischio che Calabria possa rimanere fermo fino all’inizio del 2023. Fascia a pezzi Un momento della stagione che con ogni probabilità
> 
> Alexis Saelemaekers: per lui la diagnosi c’è già e parla di un trauma distorsivo del ginocchio sinistro, con l’«aggravante» di una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. Niente intervento: Saelemaekers seguirà una terapia conservativa, fatta sostanzialmente di una prima fase di riposo, lunga almeno due settimane. Ecco perché i tempi di recupero complessivo possono arrivare fino alle sei o otto settimane, ovvero un paio di mesi.Con il Mondiale a metà novembre e la ripresa della stagione fissata a gennaio, i conti si fanno presto: il Milan dovrà fare a meno di Saelemaekers da qui alla fine del 2022. E Pioli dovrà ingegnarsi per riassemblare una catena destra che nel giro di un weekend ha perso tutti i pezzi: oltre a Calabria e Saelemaekers,
> 
> ...


.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma le news di ieri su Calabria e aggiunge: c'è ansia per le conidizioni del capitano: si va da uno stiramento a una lesione più grave come ad esempio uno strappo. Per questo al Milan incrociano le dita, anche se una cosa è sicura: non si tratterà di uno stop da un paio di settimane, c’è il forte rischio che Calabria possa rimanere fermo fino all’inizio del 2023. Fascia a pezzi Un momento della stagione che con ogni probabilità
> 
> Alexis Saelemaekers: per lui la diagnosi c’è già e parla di un trauma distorsivo del ginocchio sinistro, con l’«aggravante» di una lesione parziale del legamento collaterale mediale. Niente intervento: Saelemaekers seguirà una terapia conservativa, fatta sostanzialmente di una prima fase di riposo, lunga almeno due settimane. Ecco perché i tempi di recupero complessivo possono arrivare fino alle sei o otto settimane, ovvero un paio di mesi.Con il Mondiale a metà novembre e la ripresa della stagione fissata a gennaio, i conti si fanno presto: il Milan dovrà fare a meno di Saelemaekers da qui alla fine del 2022. E Pioli dovrà ingegnarsi per riassemblare una catena destra che nel giro di un weekend ha perso tutti i pezzi: oltre a Calabria e Saelemaekers,
> 
> ...


Calabria fuori 3 mesi
Kjaer fuori un mesetto


----------

